# How can I stop my train at a station?



## Sedda (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi, I really have a 2-part question;
1. How can I automatically stop my train at a station for x amount of seconds (the train is on a simple loop and is running on track power on an outdoor layout)?
2. If the above is possible, can I then set it up so that the train keeps running through the station for, say, 3 laps but then stops on the 4th lap for x amount of seconds? 

I can't seem to find out how to do this. I also can't find a simple automatic system that at least stops a train at a station (or wherever). I have an Aristo auto reversing unit for my tram line that obviously stops the tram at the stop for a period of time before reversing back again so I assume the station stop may work in a similar way.

For part 2 of my question I thought about a micro type of timer that could switch on and off which would be measured in seconds (rather than a 24 hour type timer which measures in 15 minute increments) but couldn't find one of those anyway. 

I've looked just about everywhere for something like this and, to be honest, I thought that something like a station stop would be popular. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Sedda.


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Sedda - I don't have any personal experience with this unit but it appears to be capable of doing what you want:

http://www.rr-concepts.com/sm1.shtml 

dave


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Check; G Scale Graphics Critter control or the Railboss. Magnets on track keys stops. 
Del is an advertiser here and a nice guy to work with. 
John


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I do this on our railroad. It is done using a 555 timing chip to activate a relay that turns off the power to that section of track. A magnet mounted under the engine triggers a reed switch that triggers the chip. With proper component selection, the circuit can be activated from milliseconds to weeks. You can either buy a 555 timer kit, or make your own for a few dollars using Internet surplus parts. Do a search for 555 chips for a wealth of information.


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

stop watch and hand on power controller?


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 15 Oct 2010 07:59 AM 
Check; G Scale Graphics Critter control or the Railboss. Magnets on track keys stops. 
Del is an advertiser here and a nice guy to work with. 
John 


Very easily done with the RailBoss, but it is battery power only unless you want to make your own mods. Statistically controlled station stops. i.e. you never know when it will stop, you just know it will stop X% of the time. X is programmable. Visitors can't figure it out and they love it. I love it too, because it makes continuous running of trains interesting.


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi,
I would recommend the Station Master!

http://www.rr-concepts.com/sm1.shtml 

I have a couple of these on my outdoor layout.
They work great. There are several others here on MLS that also use the RR-Concepts units.

Here is one way to hook it up,
http://www.rr-concepts.com/StationM...Stop.shtml

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sedda (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks very much guys. Those were what I was looking for. At this (very) early stage I am leaning towards the stationmaster for nothing more than ease of installation (I'm not technically minded at all). The only thing with that one is that it can only go 2 laps before it stops rather than more than that. I have such a small loop of track that I really don't want it stopping at the station every other time. I wonder, if it can go 2 laps rather than one, there must be some way for it to go 4 or 5 laps. Hmmm.


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

The Split jJaw auto reverser has the ability to add separate station stops using a pair of isolators and a wire back to the controller. There doesn't appear to be any limit to the number of stops that it supports but they all use the same timer. Using diodes on the track will allow the train to stop and then turn around and go the other way which is on a separate timer.

My only issue with it is that the stop is very abrupt, no soft stop or start. Also all the lights are off while the train is at the station.

Tom


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Tom Bray on 21 Oct 2010 07:46 PM 
...

My only issue with it is that the stop is very abrupt, no soft stop or start. Also all the lights are off while the train is at the station.




This too is solved with my system and battery power; smooth starts & stops ... lights on at full intensity while stopped (and 4 or 5 laps between stops easily achieved). Not trying to start a war here.







Just saying!


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

There is a system out there (other than what has been mentioned) that has been out for a number of years that does what you are talking about. I have not found it in my favorites yet; maybe David can remember. Seems like it has a blue box with red lights. 
Ron


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

This was advertised in the October GRM. http://www.dcctrainautomation.co.uk/dccbitswitches.htm 
Ron


----------



## Sedda (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for the responses guys.

Just to let anyone else know that might be looking at this, Stationmaster from RR-Concepts is now programmable up to 10 laps before stopping so, for me, it is just what the doctor ordered. Now, I'll have to save up a little for my Christmas present.


----------

